# Jensen 100,000 BTU boiler PDF Needed



## v-8 volvo (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello All,
 I just picked up a 1981 Jensen 100,000 BTU wood boiler at a swap meet for $100. It looks to be in great shape. I still need to pressure test it though. Is 30PSI a sufficient pressure to work with? I plan to install it at my Fiancee's house and parallel it with the existing burnham boiler. There is an extra flue in the chimney that was never used. Initially we were going to put a woodstove in the L/R, but the option of 2 zones of heat in addition to domestic hot water fired by wood made us change plans. In addition, there might be a brand new amtrol 40 Gal Indirect water heater available for a reasonable price. Would the Amtrol make a sufficient dump zone or should I add a Fan/coil unit in the(one bay) garage? I have looked on this site for a manual for the Jensen and haven't had much luck. Anyone have a PDF of this manual that they could send me?  Any help would be greatly appreciated as well as any guidelines/diagrams for tying this system in.

Thanks,
 Mike


----------



## v-8 volvo (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone?? I would really appreciate some info. :roll:


----------



## looker7700 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a Jensen boiler as well and am hooking to my propane boiler loop 3 zone hydronic. I am placing it in my attached garage as well. If you have any info on piping circuit diagrams or things let me know as well - thanks !


----------



## jamierah (Nov 25, 2011)

I have the same boiler and I also have the manual for it. Right now its just a hard copy but I could scan it in or send me a IM with your mailing address and I can mail you a hard copy. I'm working the next couple of days so it will be a couple before I get a chance to scan it.


----------



## massimo palma (Nov 13, 2012)

jamierah said:


> I have the same boiler and I also have the manual for it. Right now its just a hard copy but I could scan it in or send me a IM with your mailing address and I can mail you a hard copy. I'm working the next couple of days so it will be a couple before I get a chance to scan it.


 
hello i just purchased a 1982 ,100.000 btu builer im in need of a manual,please contact me at bardolino@aol.com thank you


----------



## stee6043 (Nov 13, 2012)

What an odd thread.  All new users exhanging manuals on a 30 year old boiler.

Good luck with your installs, folks!


----------



## massimo palma (Nov 23, 2012)

massimo palma said:


> hello i just purchased a 1982 ,100.000 btu builer im in need of a manual,please contact me at bardolino@aol.com thank you


 jamiergh thank you for reply,my mailing adress is (9 nida drive northford CT ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CONTACT ME AT BARDOLINO@ aol.com


----------

